# A.australis.



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,


Does anyone know of a sting report online from a A.australis (fat tailed scorpion), and does anyone have death toll figures for the species?

Having a look around on google etc but sofar to no avail. 

Also if anyone knows of any keepers whom i could talk to, or any important care/breeding tips that would be of fantastic use to me. 

Thanks 
Dan 

(PS cross posting this to get the benifit of two sections (dwa and spiders/inverts)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there is fook all about them on yahoo, well sting statistics anyway, amongst some goodies from Pawel?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Me, never! (but pawel certainly isnt the only one with buthidae...L.quinquestriatus, M.martensii and A.bicolour are also "about")

Any contacts who have kept them Si? Whats that forum you go on please (with the irish people)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Quick disclaimer: i am not currently, and never have kept any DWA in my house for more than a "passing visit" of under 1 hour. 

These animals do indeed belong to me (all mentioned species) along with sevral other inverts but they are kept in a friends house. 

They are mine to interact with and work with however they are not kept in my facility.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

let one sting you and see what happens its the only way it can be answered!


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a link to an excellent site devoted to medically significant scorpions-


Dangerous scorpions


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link wanderer, its in my favorites already. 

Bump!


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Thanks for the link wanderer, its in my favorites already.
> 
> Bump!


 Your'e welcome


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Im pretty positive you will find sting reports on the venom list forums, they have a pretty extensive list of stings/bites and envenomations
I cant link you to it unfortunately as my pc is having some 'personality' issues lol
F***er doesnt work!!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I cant get the venom list to work either


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Scorpiology.com


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dont know if this is any help to you?

eMedicine - Scorpion Envenomations : Article by Sean P Bush, MD, FACEP


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the links...


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

all i know is that around 95% of deaths are from the death stalker scorp _*Leurius quinquestriatus,*_ although i think that stings are rare 

this is what the site i found said bout yours:

*African Fattailed Scorpion (Androctonus australis)*
This awesome African scorpion has a fantastic look with a powerfully thick metasoma and a distinctive black section on the telson. Attributed to causing the most deaths, of any scorpion!! VERY DANGEROUSLY VENOMOUS, take EXTREAME CAUTION with this species! ABSOLUTELY NO MINORS, WILL BE ALLOWED TO PURCHASE WITHOUT PARENTAL CONSENT!! 

web site is Scorpions for Sale hope this helps


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

serpentkid100 said:


> all i know is that around 95% of deaths are from the death stalker scorp _*Leurius quinquestriatus,*_ although i think that stings are rare
> 
> this is what the site i found said bout yours:
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this information is incorrect. 

The deathstalker L.quinquestratus has a much more potant venom, three times that of A.australis, but it is a much smaller scorpion and is behaviourally more timid. This inturn means that the a.australis stings alot more people and delivers on average 4 times the venom yeild per sting. 

This means that the A.australis scorpion is responcible for many more stings and thus many more deaths.


----------

